# New infraction system



## masterofthebass (Aug 20, 2009)

I talked to PJK and we added an infraction system to the forum. Basically, a moderator can give a user an infraction for various offenses (even custom ones). Each infraction is valued at a specific point number and has an expiration date. Right now, its set up that if you get 5 infractions, you receive an automatic 1 day ban. 10 gets you a 5 day ban. We will be editing this accordingly.


--moderators:--

if you haven't noticed, there is a yellow/red card symbol underneath usernames now. That is how you go and give infractions. (lolsoccer )


----------



## brunson (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 20, 2009)

awesome!you should give points when one doesn't use the search function


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 20, 2009)

1. Can any member see how many infractions they have themselves? 
2. Can any member see how many infraction others have? 
3. Do infraction points "heal" away after a set period of time?

P.S.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showgroups.php
Sneaky, Brunson. I suppose moderators have the ability to change anyone's title to anything? Your title is "member", but I assume you still actually have all the powers of a super moderator? And why does blade740 have a special title despite not being a moderator? PJK has another account that he never used? Congrats to Dan for being promoted to administrator?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 20, 2009)

Hmm... I can't see the yellow/red card symbol...


----------



## Pancake's girl (Aug 20, 2009)

@trying-to-speedcube I think only moderators can see it.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Hmm... I can't see the yellow/red card symbol...



He said it to moderators.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 20, 2009)

I often visit a different forum that has this in place. It works well.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 20, 2009)

stevethecuber said:


> awesome!you should give points when one doesn't use the search function


Not necessarily. Many new people don't realize that this forum has as lot going on in it, and a lot of questions have already been asked. Especially people who've never used a forum before, some barely know how to do anything.

If a new person asks a question that has been asked many times before, just tell them their problem and they probably (hopefully) won't do it again. That's just how people are, you can't really blame them for that.

If it's a person who's been here a long time then that's another story.


----------



## brunson (Aug 20, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> I often visit a different forum that has this in place. It works well.


You what?!?!?!? You visit other forums? Well, that's just earned you an infraction.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 20, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > awesome!you should give points when one doesn't use the search function
> ...


 yes it would be very disheartening and discourage to a new member if this happened. Some people take discipline very personal, and they may not return even though in the future they could contribute very positively to the site.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 1. Can any member see how many infractions they have themselves?
> 2. Can any member see how many infraction others have?
> 3. Do infraction points "heal" away after a set period of time?
> 
> ...



1. Whenever an infraction is issued, the user gets a PM or e-mail.
2. Not sure. Doubt it though
3. Yes, each infraction comes with an expiration time. the standard is 10 days or so.

About the user titles, I was thinking of adding more features to premium members, one of them being custom user titles and username changes. Also, thanks, I am an admin now. I'm going to try and take some of my free time and help PJK out with some forum changes.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the clarifications, Dan.
Now I have to be afraid when I get a new PM.


----------



## phases (Aug 20, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> 2. Not sure. Doubt it though



In your usergroup manager in admincp you should be able to make that decision for each usergroup. 

However, this version of vbulletin is a little behind what we use so I'm not 100%.


----------



## brunson (Aug 21, 2009)

The more I think about it, the more I like it. It implements warnings when before the only punishment was a ban. It also provides communication among the mods so they can see when other warnings were issued and provides a record of past infractions. The point system also allows a mod to give different weightings to different offenses.

I'm a fan.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww what? Since when did you become Admin?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2009)

This is kinda off topic but: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14938

Read all of firefox109's posts.

I have a feeling he's doing something wrong but I don't seem to know what...

I'm not certain if he deserves an infraction or not :confused:...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2009)

Personally I don't think he deserves an infraction. He's simply asking questions and we're providing answers. 

And to the infraction system, it's a step forward in making this forum into a respectable place once again.


----------



## Asheboy (Aug 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Can any member see how many infractions they have themselves?
> ...



So you don't actually know for sure? Also, the standard? Does this mean you could have different lengths for different offenses?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 21, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Personally I don't think he deserves an infraction. He's simply asking questions and we're providing answers.



Yeah the good thing is that he's not creating new thread just to ask another question


----------



## (X) (Aug 21, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't think he deserves an infraction. He's simply asking questions and we're providing answers.
> ...



Yeah but he is asking one question like three times because he doesn't get an answer...


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 21, 2009)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> stevethecuber said:
> 
> 
> > awesome!you should give points when one doesn't use the search function
> ...



yea but the ones that has been here long enough,should get..say 3 months


----------



## phases (Aug 21, 2009)

(X) said:


> Yeah but he is asking one question like three times because he doesn't get an answer...




You mean the one question he asked twice on the very thread he started, where he is holding a conversation with multiple people who are volunteering to help him out, on his own thread? Because he's concerned about giving credit card info/and or money to a site he's never heard of before? 

All this, on his one thread he started? That's confined there, and not spreading to all the other threads you're busy helping more - in your eyes - qualified members on? His thread that's in the correct area, on a forum where people are given the impression they can receive help/advice?

Just tryin' to clarify what you mean.



stevethecuber said:


> yea but the ones that has been here long enough,should get..say 3 months



.. You crazy, bud?

Ban someone for not using search? I've already made my thoughts clear on that, and that can be debated over there, but...3 months? What are you thinkin'? May as well be permanent.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 22, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> This is kinda off topic but: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14938
> 
> Read all of firefox109's posts.
> 
> ...



I hope this system doesn't create a whole mess of snitching. I understand reporting people who do something offensive, but saying "This guy did something wrong, but I'm not sure what" and then having a whole mess of people search for those wrongs? If somebody does something that you think should be penalized for something trivial, just point it out to them in that thread, instead of tugging at an administrators shirt.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 22, 2009)

No, I was wondering if he is doing anything wrong, I'm not accusing him of doing any wrong myself. In fact I was more than happy to answer some of his basic questions. I don't think I was "snitching" if that's what you really think.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds like a pretty flawless idea to me.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2009)

THere is no snitching. No one has any say in infractions other than moderators, and no one SHOULD THINK they have any say either. I was just informing people of what new things are going on.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 22, 2009)

So moderators are infallible? They don't ever make mistakes?


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2009)

We make mistakes, but we your opinions on how to moderate aren't something we care about. There is a reason there are moderators and not moderators. If you have an issue about an infraction, just bring it up and it will be reviewed. 

BTW, I feel like I should give you an infraction for your retarded avatar.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, if we can contest it then I'm cool with that.

You know, I'm just going to be honest. I don't like you, masterofthebass. But because you gave me an infraction for a retarded avatar, I think I like you a little more now.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 22, 2009)

How do you delete your speedsolving account? It seems like it is very easy to get banned now, especially for "not using the search function". It's hard to look if there is a thread about some question you have, mostly because lots of threads are produced from searching, and poor titles make it hard to find said thread. If I made a thread right now, I can guarantee that someone will say that there is already a thread about that topic. If I can get banned because of this, I'm quitting this forum. 

So I'm quitting this forum


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 22, 2009)

uh... well just because other forum members tell you things, doesn't mean anything will happen to you from the moderators. Don't listen to the people who are the problems themselves. If you really want you account deleted, PM me and I will make that happen.


----------



## pentrixter (Aug 22, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> How do you delete your speedsolving account? It seems like it is very easy to get banned now, especially for "not using the search function". It's hard to look if there is a thread about some question you have, mostly because lots of threads are produced from searching, and poor titles make it hard to find said thread. If I made a thread right now, I can guarantee that someone will say that there is already a thread about that topic. If I can get banned because of this, I'm quitting this forum.
> 
> So I'm quitting this forum


If you're quitting. You mind as well stay until you get banned. You can "enjoy" this forum until you're forced to quit. It's a win-win situation.


----------

